# Home school Tutors



## sonsie (Oct 13, 2011)

Wanting to do home schooling with Tutors for year 5, anyone know where I can find well qualified people please?


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

*Home school*



sonsie said:


> Wanting to do home schooling with Tutors for year 5, anyone know where I can find well qualified people please?



Hi,
I know of a good qualified people for home schooling. Do you need their numbers?


----------



## Kimberly000001 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Home School Tutors*



sonsie said:


> Wanting to do home schooling with Tutors for year 5, anyone know where I can find well qualified people please?


Hello. We are looking to move to Singapore in the near future.. I was wondering if you've found many other home schooling families and if there are good tutors available for this.
Many thanks for any info.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

Kimberly000001 said:


> Hello. We are looking to move to Singapore in the near future.. I was wondering if you've found many other home schooling families and if there are good tutors available for this.
> Many thanks for any info.



When are u moving to singapore? We can meet up for tea. I'm sure you gonna love it here.
There is many home schooling families here and i know of a couple of good tutors. If you need their numbers,i can give it to you.


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

Kimberly000001 said:


> Hello. We are looking to move to Singapore in the near future.. I was wondering if you've found many other home schooling families and if there are good tutors available for this.
> Many thanks for any info.


Hi kimberly,

Welcome to singapore, you gonna love it here. We can meet up for tea. Singapore have alot of cafes.
I know alot of home school families and also a number of good tutors. Do you need their numbers?


----------

